# Got my 3rd Shield Plus



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I figured out a way to go pick this up, earlier in the week. Still haven't shot it yet. But now I have 3 Shield Pluses...

One 4" Performance Center Shield Plus
One 3.1" Ported Performance Center Shield Plus

And now. one 3.1" Shield Plus with factory night sights.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I figured out a way to go pick this up, earlier in the week. Still haven't shot it yet. But now I have 3 Shield Pluses...
> 
> One 4" Performance Center Shield Plus
> One 3.1" Ported Performance Center Shield Plus
> ...


Although I don't own any Shields you're gettin' to be like me. I've got a bunch of guns that are pretty much the same thing except for slightly different configurations, different calibers or features. I think that it's some kind of obsession?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Although I don't own any Shields you're gettin' to be like me. I've got a bunch of guns that are pretty much the same thing except for slightly different configurations, different calibers or features. I think that it's some kind of obsession?


You are talking to a guy who has owned twenty nine Beretta 92 variants over the past 30 years


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> You are talking to a guy who has owned twenty nine Beretta 92 variants over the past 30 years


You're talking to a guy that's never gotten rid of anything over the years. Then all of a sudden have near duplicates of some of them. But I do like working on guns maybe that's why I have so many? I like getting in there and polishing out those tiny little parts and keeping the aftermarket in business with some of their cool stuff. You can only do so much to any one gun. Not only that but it's better than sitting around in some gin mill getting plastered or smoking 3 packs a day. You have nothing to show for that except for a hangover, health problems associated with smoking and alcohol abuse.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I figured out a way to go pick this up, earlier in the week. Still haven't shot it yet. But now I have 3 Shield Pluses...
> 
> One 4" Performance Center Shield Plus
> One 3.1" Ported Performance Center Shield Plus
> ...


Nice collection. I have two Pluses; one early model 3.1" and you know my newest, which is the basic bread and butter 4" PC version.


----------



## HEADKNOCKER (15 d ago)

Congrats on the 3rd Shield Plus @Shipwreck 
Now to get a 40 & 45 Shield & maybe a 380EZ too...















My 1st Post


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I have one early model shield 40


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned 3 version 1 Shields over the years, and a 4" 2.0 Shield. I sold them once I discovered the Plus.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> I have owned 3 version 1 Shields over the years, and a 4" 2.0 Shield. I sold them once I discovered the Plus.


I know once I try the plus I won’t go back got a couple on the list the plus is right there I will get one eventually


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Javbike said:


> I know once I try the plus I won’t go back got a couple on the list the plus is right there I will get one eventually


Get the 4". You won't be sorry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> Get the 4". You won't be sorry.


Sho nuff!


----------



## HEADKNOCKER (15 d ago)

My 40 S&W Shield Is/Was a M1.0, now the Performance Center parts are in the M2.0 frame + added a Plus Trigger & trigger bar & an M*Carbo Spring kit to simulate the PCs
It has ported barrel & slide & Trijicon Night Sights









Now I am interested in a 45acp Shield I saw locally for $350








Here is a M1.0 Shield 9 over a 45 Shield
The 9 is 3.1" & the 45 is 3.3" barrel

SMITH & WESSON
M&P 45 SHIELD
HDD0511
$350
👆


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

No love for the 10 mm ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

drycreek said:


> No love for the 10 mm ?
> View attachment 23195


Me personally? No. I got rid of my 45 ACP pistols several years ago too.

I went all 9mm when ammo prices started creeping up several years ago. I have one 380, and that's really it. 

The 22LRs I have are really for my son. So, all 9mm for me. 

Years ago, I had multiple calibers. But, it's easier to just go with one. Even my carbines are 9mm.


----------



## HEADKNOCKER (15 d ago)

Sold the Colt Delta Elite in the 90s mostly due to ammo cost
Stainless Delta Cost $500 New Back Then


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

HEADKNOCKER said:


> Sold the Colt Delta Elite in the 90s mostly due to ammo cost
> Stainless Delta Cost $500 New Back Then


That was my first 10mm, but as I said, I’m just not a 1911 fan, but I do love my 10s. I have three of them, but my G40 is for sale.


----------



## HEADKNOCKER (15 d ago)

I also had a Glock 20 generation 2


----------



## HEADKNOCKER (15 d ago)

I'm considering buying a 5th M&P Shield, a M2.0 9mm 👇 $300
Already have a Shield Plus PC + Shield Plus OR + M1.0 PC 40 S&W & a M2.0 9mm
Want the 2nd M2.0 for its frame & will/might sell the M1.0 9mm OR~~~


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I finally got to shoot it today. I put 166 rounds thru the new gun. Did pretty well.

Shooting back to back, there is a slight noticable difference between my comped PC Shield Plus and this non comped one. But I shot them basically the same, though.

That orange circle around the front tritium was really nice.

So, thumbs up for my 3rd Shield Plus


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> I finally got to shoot it today. I put 166 rounds thru the new gun. Did pretty well.
> 
> Shooting back to back, there is a slight noticable difference between my comped PC Shield Plus and this non comped one. But I shot them basically the same, though.
> 
> ...


That’s good for you I haven’t shot my new toy yet dying to do it my px4


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> That’s good for you I haven’t shot my new toy yet dying to do it my px4


Go do man


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I finally got to shoot it today. I put 166 rounds thru the new gun. Did pretty well.
> 
> Shooting back to back, there is a slight noticable difference between my comped PC Shield Plus and this non comped one. But I shot them basically the same, though.
> 
> ...


Old school Shield .45 PC ported with FO sights. 
Big BANG for currency tendered.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Old school Shield .45 PC ported with FO sights.
> Big BANG for currency tendered.


How is the recoil on the gun?

I have owned a ton of 45s over the years. I guess I may be somewhat recoil sensitive (I have a small tremor in my left hand), because I only ever cared to shoot 45 thru a 5" 1911. I've tried HKs and Sigs in 45, along with 4" 1911s and a few other guns. To me, the 45 ACP recoil is too much unless shot thru a steel 5" 1911.

I would assume recoil has to be more than a steel 5" 1911, right?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The porting seems to be helpful with muzzle flip.
My Garrison is much softer shooting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> The porting seems to be helpful with muzzle flip.
> My Garrison is much softer shooting.


I previously had a comped 1911 that did more. Porting works a little less.

When you shoot the ported one, you think it isn't doing much of anything. Even Youtuber reviewers have commented the same. 

But if you shoot them back to back, like I did yesterday.... Then you DO notice the difference.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> The porting seems to be helpful with muzzle flip.
> My Garrison is much softer shooting.


Caliber matters too. Higher pressured rounds benefit more from porting.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> How is the recoil on the gun?
> 
> I have owned a ton of 45s over the years. I guess I may be somewhat recoil sensitive (I have a small tremor in my left hand), because I only ever cared to shoot 45 thru a 5" 1911. I've tried HKs and Sigs in 45, along with 4" 1911s and a few other guns. To me, the 45 ACP recoil is too much unless shot thru a steel 5" 1911.
> 
> I would assume recoil has to be more than a steel 5" 1911, right?


I have an M&P 45 Shield and surprisingly, the recoil is not that bad. In fact, it's not a problem at all with that gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> I have an M&P 45 Shield and surprisingly, the recoil is not that bad. In fact, it's not a problem at all with that gun.


Can you compared it to a 1911? Just for reference?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Can you compared it to a 1911? Just for reference?


I haven't shot a 1911 for years. I used to own a Kimber Custom but sold it maybe six years ago. The 1911, being heavier, does absorb more recoil but it's hard to explain the felt recoil of the M&P 45 Shield. Perhaps a bit more of a pushing feeling than you would get from a 1911. In my opinion the felt recoil of the Shield 45 is less than that of the standard Shield in .40S&W.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

SouthernBoy said:


> I haven't shot a 1911 for years. I used to own a Kimber Custom but sold it maybe six years ago. The 1911, being heavier, does absorb more recoil but it's hard to explain the felt recoil of the M&P 45 Shield. Perhaps a bit more of a pushing feeling than you would get from a 1911. In my opinion the felt recoil of the Shield 45 is less than that of the standard Shield in .40S&W.


I have the standard shied 40 it’s a twist action I didn’t like it at first I put some of those handle grips on it that changed the whole game I like a lot now


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I'll stick with all 9mm. I got rid of everything else years ago.


----------



## HEADKNOCKER (15 d ago)

I have a real addiction to the M&P Shield Platform Too!!
Will be picking my 5th Shield up soon, a M2.0 9mm
Thinking about letting the M1.0 go too + my Springfield Hellcat, Taurus 85CH, S&W SD9 FDE &??? Hk USPc40
It's about time to part with these things that don't get used & get the money out of them all

Congrats on the OR Shield Plus @Shipwreck  😁


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I think I'll stick with all 9mm. I got rid of everything else years ago.


If you want a big bore in a small pistol, the M&P 45 is a good choice. And that large hole at the end of the muzzle in that small pistol is quite intimidating, I would bet. I tend to prefer the .40S&W over the .45ACP and my gen1 M&P 40c is an excellent choice for that caliber, but the M&P 45 is nothing to sneeze at and a welcome addition to anyone's collection.


----------

